# Brilliant Red is Brilliant



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

This time cleaning I've applied Poorboys Wheel Sealant and Megs Endurance Tyre Gel - will see how these hold up over time.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Wonderful *Colour *  8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Good job Marc, the poorbouys wheel sealant is very good sealant, it lasts quite a while as well, I normally give mine 2 coats, but don't ask me why


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

davelincs said:


> Good job Marc, the poorbouys wheel sealant is very good sealant, it lasts quite a while as well, I normally give mine 2 coats, but don't ask me why


Cheers. I found the wheel sealant a PITA to apply though to the RS4 wheels. Quite difficult to buff it all out in between the spokes, though maybe I put a little too much on.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

MarcF-TT said:


> This time cleaning I've applied Poorboys Wheel Sealant and Megs Endurance Tyre Gel - will see how these hold up over time.


Jeez mate, that is one shiney car! [smiley=sunny.gif] Awesome job!!


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks stunning matey 8)


----------

